# Wine Bottling Made Easy



## ERASMO (Feb 28, 2010)

Please check out my new idea on bottling. I have only tried it with water so far but I think it may be an easy way to bottle. I was thinking I could have twelve bottles in a case and have my hose set up with twelve stoppers and do a case at a time. It seems to take a little over one minute per bottle. My idea was that after the bottles were filled I could use a piece of racking tube cut to the proper length to extract the proper amount of wine from each bottle for corking.

What do you think?

Forgot the most important thing---The Video
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/GALANTINOSUPPLYCO#p/a/u/0/pUn7sU4B3TA[/ame]


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 28, 2010)

So the bottles would all fill at the same time? Are there stoppers in the bottles, and if so how will the air escape?

I'm a visual guy....draw us a picture.


----------



## ERASMO (Feb 28, 2010)

*sorry*

I forgot the video!!
I just fixed the post.


----------



## ERASMO (Feb 28, 2010)

*video*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/GALANTINOSUPPLYCO#p/a/u/0/pUn7sU4B3TA[/ame]


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 28, 2010)

Pretty good automation. What happens when they're full? Do you bleed the line so you don't lose any wine?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2010)

So one fills and then the next but when they are all done you need to empty some from every bottle because they will all fill right to the top. I like my vacuum pump along wth the Buon Vino auto bottle filler as it fills to the right level and then shuts off and while your filling the next one you can cork the previuos bottle. I sanitized 35 bottles, filled and corked those 35 bottles in 16 minutes last Friday using this method. That was using the bottle tree and Vinator also.


----------



## ERASMO (Feb 28, 2010)

I do have the buon vino filler but have not tried it yet.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2010)

If yo had a bunch o those hooked up that would work great cause it shuts off when the bottle is full to the correct level and if you had the vacuum set hgh it would just start pulling into the next bottle without over filling the first!


----------



## ERASMO (Feb 28, 2010)

That is a downfall. The bottle fills to the very top.
But this is a work in progress. I am looking for ideas.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2010)

Try using the Buon filler in the first one to see if that would work.


----------



## ERASMO (Feb 28, 2010)

You lost me


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2010)

Try hooking up the Buon Vino autofiller in front and then the drilled bungs afterwards to see if the first bottle fills to the proper amount and then the rest fill up after that, of that works a bunch of Buon fillers instead of the drilled bungs would be the ticket.


----------



## sjo (Feb 28, 2010)

Try attaching a piece of racking tube to the bottom side of each stopper. The length will depend on how much wine you need to displace for corking. Looks like a neat idea!
Scott


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2010)

Another good idea there!


----------



## ERASMO (Mar 1, 2010)

SJO
I was thinking about that but the stoppers are very narrow at the bottom. Their is not alot of room to put extra hardware.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 1, 2010)

I just watched the video. First of all, how long can the fish survive without their air pump? Ha Ha!

Seriously though, you would need a piece of tubing for each bottle to account for displacement and although a minute amount you would have a hair more air space in each bottle because when I fill mine I place the tubing on top of the punt.

I didn't like the liquid splashing into the bottle. It should flow. Maybe it could be filled at a slight angle so the wine would roll down the bottle rather than splash.

Keep working on it!!!!!!

Maybe another idea you could get a sealed container with a wide tube feeding it from your carboy. It would be exactly the amount of wine needed to correctly feed each bottle. A small vent tube would be needed as well.

You would close the valve to your bottle, open the valve to the sealed container from your carboy. Boom it would completely fill. Close that valve then open the other valve to the empty bottle. Repeat for the other bottles.

Hey by the time you do all of this you could just buy a commercial one. I'm sure they are out there.

I do enjoy filling each bottle. They are like kids. Take time with each and don't rush.


----------



## Lurker (Mar 1, 2010)

I think that looks great. It is so simple that I should have thought it up. Really though, if you could somehow get the two hole drilled corks that were about a half inch longer than the bottle cork, they would fill to the correct level. You have something really neat there.


----------

